# rossi 357 mag?



## hogman1 (Mar 13, 2012)

I just had the chance to buy a Rossi .357 with a 6 inch barrel for $250.00. its nickel plated and its in fairly good shape. Im not a pistol guy so is this a good deal? Also if anybody owns one how do they shoot? Ive been wanting to get into hunting with a pistol so I figure a .357 will do the trick.


----------



## WELLS8230 (Mar 13, 2012)

Go for it!


----------



## Mangler (Mar 13, 2012)

I've got one just like you are describing. It shoots and handles great. It is the older model with the floating firing pin but I can hit a coke can ~30yrds all day long with it. I've never hunted anything with it, but with the right bullets I don't see why it wouldn't put a deer down.


----------



## hogman1 (Mar 13, 2012)

This is pleasing news to hear, I think I will give him a call and look more into it


----------



## tpj070 (Mar 20, 2012)

do it man


----------



## hogman1 (Mar 20, 2012)

got it for 225! shoots like a champ


----------



## smoothie (Mar 20, 2012)

Way to go!


----------



## hogman1 (Mar 20, 2012)

looking for a nice pistol scope now to put on top of her. Im going to hog hunt this summer with it. Then deer hunt up in Ohio with it.


----------



## WELLS8230 (Mar 21, 2012)

Would you take 200.00 for it?


----------



## hogman1 (Mar 21, 2012)

most likely not WELLS. Just got it, plus once I get hold of a gun, theres no letting it go....never know how soon you wont be allowed to buy them anymore!


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Mar 21, 2012)

*Rossis*

Congrats on your new pistol. It sounds like you got a good bargain for $225. 
I have a stainless steel 2.5" barreled model that has a smooth action, light DA trigger, crisp SA trigger, and great-feeling finger groove rubber grips.
Everybody who shoots  my Rossi loves it.

My good friend had (past tense) an 8" barreled Rossi .357 that was made in the early 1990s. He used it for deer hunting at close range, out to maybe 30 yards. It worked great up until one day the cylinder got all bound up and was very difficult to turn. It had to go back to the factory for repairs. And no, the crane/ejector rod did not come unscrewed. Everything was clean, tight, and set the way it should be.


----------



## Nastytater (Mar 21, 2012)

I hate to be the bearer of bad news,but I shot a small 3 pointer with my Taurus Tracker 357 magnum this past season,and it basically laughed at me as it run by. And it wasn't store bought rounds either,it was maxed out hand loads with a 140gr.  bullet. BUT,the bullet I used was a hollow point. Stay away from the hollow points for deer hunting unless your that rare type that just likes watching the deer obsorb the bullet,laugh and run by ya like a slicked haired coon dog hot on the trail of a ghost coon. I loaded up some 158 gr soft points that i'm going to stick with this year for my carry weapon during deer season.  Oh,and if anyone is considering that I missed the deer,WRONG. I watched a small doe 2 minutes later do the same exact thing not more than 5 yards from the base of my tree. The shot was placed right behind the shoulder and she also obsorbed every bit of the impact,laughed and ran away about 40 yards before jumping a creek and climbing a long 200 yard hillside. Never slowed down. I'm a pretty fair shot with my 357,and I know I was true on both deer. Just basically not enough impact from the hollow points.


----------



## John I. Shore (Mar 21, 2012)

Nastytater said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news,but I shot a small 3 pointer with my Taurus Tracker 357 magnum this past season,and it basically laughed at me as it run by. And it wasn't store bought rounds either,it was maxed out hand loads with a 140gr.  bullet. BUT,the bullet I used was a hollow point. Stay away from the hollow points for deer hunting unless your that rare type that just likes watching the deer obsorb the bullet,laugh and run by ya like a slicked haired coon dog hot on the trail of a ghost coon. I loaded up some 158 gr soft points that i'm going to stick with this year for my carry weapon during deer season.  Oh,and if anyone is considering that I missed the deer,WRONG. I watched a small doe 2 minutes later do the same exact thing not more than 5 yards from the base of my tree. The shot was placed right behind the shoulder and she also obsorbed every bit of the impact,laughed and ran away about 40 yards before jumping a creek and climbing a long 200 yard hillside. Never slowed down. I'm a pretty fair shot with my 357,and I know I was true on both deer. Just basically not enough impact from the hollow points.



Good advice, yep stay away from HP for hunting.  I have killed several with Keith wadcutters, probably newer designs out now but those never let me down.  

Sorry you lost your deer there tater, better luck this year.

John I.


----------



## Nastytater (Mar 21, 2012)

messermacher said:


> Good advice, yep stay away from HP for hunting.  I have killed several with Keith wadcutters, probably newer designs out now but those never let me down.
> 
> Sorry you lost your deer there tater, better luck this year.
> 
> John I.



Appreciate that. But,it would have filled my buck tags reducing my season anyways. But still would have been meat in the freezer that I don't have know. The small 7 pointer that I killed with my bow is just about gone. Time for some hog hunting to fill the freezer back up. Speaking of wad-cutters,Do you use the semi lead wad cutters?


----------



## John I. Shore (Mar 21, 2012)

Yes, the Keith semi wadcutters is all I use in handgun hunting except for bear loads when out in the bush in AK.  There I use the 200grn bear loads in 44 mag.  Hope this helps.

John I.


----------



## hogman1 (Mar 24, 2012)

Im going to play around with different types of ammo and see which ones shoot the best. definately going to shoot something a little bit on the heavy side though.


----------



## holton27596 (Apr 3, 2012)

for hunting I like the heavy 180gr in a 357.


----------



## hogman1 (Apr 3, 2012)

I never been able to hunt with a pistol before, and now Im moving to Germany before next season. I need to figure a way to at least kill a hog with it before I go.


----------

